# Aussie Stock Forums Journals



## Joe Blow (5 April 2005)

Hi everyone... I have added an online Journal option to the site. Feel free to use this however you wish - as a trading diary, a personal blog, political soapbox, whatever - it's completely up to you. Just nothing offensive, obscene or illegal please. 

To access the Aussie Stock Forums journal area just click where it says 'Journal' in the navigation bar above. After that it's all pretty self-explanatory.

So what are you waiting for? Create your own online journal now!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask them in this thread.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (6 April 2005)

Good idea Joe,

Blogging seems to have taken off worldwide especially Asia

Be interesting to see a daytraders week  

 day 1

 day 2 

 day 3


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (6 April 2005)

day 4

  :boy: day 5

 :knightrid day 6


----------



## RichKid (6 April 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> Good idea Joe,
> 
> Blogging seems to have taken off worldwide especially Asia




Doh! I was trying to figure out what to do with a 'journal', if I'd read it as 'blog' it would have made sense straightaway!! oh, and yes Joe has explained it all in his first post, I must be losing it... And yes, would be great to see a daytraders one BarbI...hopefully people will still keep posting instead of putting everything in the journal.


----------

